# Making a 2 piece telescopic



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I remember these rods. They were pretty neat. Just out of curiosity I typed in telescoping surf rods in the address bar and came up with a lot of stuff. This is one site http://www.protako.com/naindex.htm That looked interesting. I found out that shimano makes some high end surf rods but as per usual they are not available in the states. You would need to find a source for the slip on guides to begin to build the rods and I don't think they are sold anymore.


----------

